# Belastbarkeit eines Potentiometers



## drchef (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Ich besitze schon seit "längerem" dieses Produkt:

Potentiometer für Lüfterregelung

Irgendwann als es noch im Einsatz war, habe ich damit einen Gehäuselüfter geregelt.

Jetzt brauche ich wieder eine Regelung für meine Lüfter und da dachte ich mir, ich setzt das einfach wieder ein.

(Ich will manuell und günstig regeln und nicht per PWM)

Geregelt werden sollen 3x Noiseblocker 120mm BSF-XL2 mit jeweils 3,24 Watt

3,24 x 4 = 9,72 Watt

Leider weiß ich nicht ob die Steuerung das mitmacht. PC-Cooling weiß das auch nicht 

Was passiert wenn ich die Lüfter einfach daranhänge? brennt da was durch?

Ich kann leider keine Infos über das verbaute Poti rausinfden...die einzige Aufschrift ist "B101" jedoch findet google diesbezüglich nix 

1. Wegschmeißen und neukaufen (ein Poti was die Leistung schafft) 

2. trotzdem benutzen (wird schon gehen)

3. woher weiß ich ob mein Mainboard überhaupt die belastung von fast 10 Watt auf einem Lüfterstecker schaft?

(per 3fach Y-Stecker sollen die 3 Lüster immer gleich geregelt werden)

kann mir jemand helfen?

gruß und danke


----------



## Own3r (15. Juni 2010)

Das Potenziometer ist auf gar keinen Fall mit dieser Leistung belastbar. Die Kohlewiderstandsbahn würde bei Inbetriebnahme sofort verdampfen.

Ich empfele an das Poti eine Transistor zu koppeln und damit die Lüfter zu regeln. Dabei ist jedoch auf ausreichende Kühlung zu achten.


----------

